# Bay Snapper



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Made it to the condo (Perdido Key) this weekend knowing the wind would be blowing but I was going to give it a try. As everyone knows it was to rough to get out so I decided to hit the bay and look for bay snapper. Well I don't know if it was begginers luck or what but I found a hole 60ft deep and they were there! Nothing big but it was fun to catch and release fish after fish all weekend. Im going to try to post pics will be my first time so I hope it works!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

wish i could go out and get some here in pcola soon!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

good job


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice way to make the best of a breezy day! And the kid looks like he is having fun!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet I have yet to find anything in pcola bay I know they are there but I suck lol


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

That's fun fishing for sure. We're lucky to have a deepwater bay that holds a few fish!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like it was fun. Thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

good stuff!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats on finding bay fish. They behave much differently than they do on a gulf wreck. So you may try that same spot a few more times and fnd nothing there. Try to keep a record of the conditions(time,tide,etc), it'll help down the road.


----------

